# Moving need to find home for rats



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so today it was bought to my intention that I have to move out of NY sisters house because her husband feels.I'm a user good news for me bad news I can't have any rats I have four.d home for 3 but I have 2 more adults and some babies bad news the babies and moms can not go until the 19 of Nov if anyone in the Jacksonville NC area and is untreated just reply and I will be happy to post pic I just don't want them to end up as food 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I live 5 hours away, or I would definitely take a female baby


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Its OK I just don't want them to end up as food especially the hairless Dumbo male

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

